# which external HDD will be good



## jaimin100 (Oct 6, 2014)

hello all mates,

need sugestion which extrenal device shall i buy,there are lots of offfer going on suggest me one under 4000/- for 1 tb or 2tb


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2014)

Under 4k you will only find 1TB HDDs. Look for Adata HV620 / WD Elemets or passport series HDDs.


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Are toshiba external HDD good ??


----------



## jaimin100 (Oct 11, 2014)

i just ordered one on amazon while on lighting deal at 3.5k


----------



## jaimin100 (Oct 11, 2014)

Toshiba Canvio Simple 1TB Portable External Hard Drive (Black)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 11, 2014)

since you have bought it so just read this & handle the cable insertion very carefully:
Toshiba Canvio, any good? - Hard Drives - Storage


----------



## jaimin100 (Oct 11, 2014)

you scared ne bro


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 11, 2014)

better be prepared.when it comes to hdd always assume the worst & save data accordingly.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 14, 2014)

^ +1. my personal experience after losing many HDDs along with data on them


----------



## jaimin100 (Oct 24, 2014)

hey bro i purchased and m feeeling unhappy because it is not deteced in my pc,however it worked in laptop of my friends.
any sollution?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 24, 2014)

maybe the given cable is not fitting properly into your pc usb ports,try with another cable(any normal usb 2.0 cable will do).also try back usb ports as they sometimes fit better with some usb cables compared to usb ports on front side of cabinet.


----------



## jaimin100 (Oct 25, 2014)

i tried with different usb 2.0 cable some tik tik type of sound is coming from it. what the hell is this sound


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 25, 2014)

tik tik sound from hdd usually means it is dying.download & run crystaldiskinfo portable zip version(no need to install) on a system where this hdd is working & post screenshot of values here(use imgur).


----------



## jaimin100 (Oct 26, 2014)

not detected in that soft too!!
nayway i apply for return letsee how amazon deal with it becuase i have not used more than week and this problem occurs and i think i will lost 700gbs movie which i collected/downloaded 


whitestar_999 said:


> tik tik sound from hdd usually means it is dying.download & run crystaldiskinfo portable zip version(no need to install) on a system where this hdd is working & post screenshot of values here(use imgur).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 26, 2014)

It is just my viewpoint but i never purchase hdd online because i don't trust courier companies handling for a delicate item like hdd(partly because they don't consider it delicate like glass).I would rather spend a few hundred more & buy it from the main/official distributor of sseagate or WD in major pc markets of country like nehru place(delhi) or lamington road(mumbai).


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 26, 2014)

i bought once two years back when it was not available offline. it was a seagate 2tb external drive bought from flipkart. it was packed nicely and i am still using it.


----------



## insaneYLN (Oct 27, 2014)

topgear said:


> Under 4k you will only find 1TB HDDs. Look for Adata HV620 / WD Elemets or passport series HDDs.



How good is the *ADATA HV620* 1TB USB3.0 portable hard disk drive, HV620 External Hard Drive__External Storage_Products_ADATA Technology?


----------



## topgear (Oct 27, 2014)

Using one and the drive is absolutely fine. Only con is the supplied USB 3.0 cable with it which is just too short. Got a storite usb 3.0 cable from amazon which is working excellently with the HDD.


----------



## jaimin100 (Oct 27, 2014)

i returned product and lost data  agian downloading that movie

- - - Updated - - -

i will go with seagtae 1tb or wd element 1tb


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 28, 2014)

WD has better after sales support.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 28, 2014)

+1 for WD my passport ultra.


----------



## jaimin100 (Oct 29, 2014)

thanks buddy is that capable to hadle some rough use ?

what about this Transcend 1TB StoreJet 25D3 USB 3.0 Portable Hard Drive (Black) - Buy Transcend 1TB StoreJet 25D3 USB 3.0 Portable Hard Drive (Black) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------



## $hadow (Oct 29, 2014)

jaimin100 said:


> thanks buddy is that capable to hadle some rough use ?
> 
> what about this Transcend 1TB StoreJet 25D3 USB 3.0 Portable Hard Drive (Black) - Buy Transcend 1TB StoreJet 25D3 USB 3.0 Portable Hard Drive (Black) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in



WD has better service at a some what similar price.


----------



## jaimin100 (Nov 20, 2014)

i bought transcend hdd now i need 2 port usb cable bcz my pc has no usb3.0


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 20, 2014)

jaimin100 said:


> i bought transcend hdd now i need 2 port usb cable bcz my pc has no usb3.0



Sorry what did you say you need?


----------



## jaimin100 (Nov 20, 2014)

my pc not suport usb3.0 so i need more power supply for my hdd so i need 2 port usb for pc and1 side for hdd


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 20, 2014)

USB 2 0 A TO USB A Male Data Power Y Cable SKU 458 | eBay


----------



## jaimin100 (Nov 20, 2014)

thanks buddy


----------



## $hadow (Nov 22, 2014)

How much did the HDD cost to you?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 20, 2015)

Would also want some advise on a new HDD, how is transcend's service compared to WD. Some people on the site were claiming that Transcend is not repairing or replacing their faulty hard drive saying that they've stopped service in India


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2015)

as far as India is concerned one doesn't even need to ask,WD support is unmatched.don't look beyond WD & seagate as far as external hdd are concerned.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 21, 2015)

Found a WD my passport ultra on sale on Amazon. Looks cool, just hope its rugged enough


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 21, 2015)

don't be under any illusion,conventional hdd are delicate & that fact will not change even if you put them inside titanium casing.treat them as such & always keep backup in some other location/hdd.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 21, 2015)

Keeping a backup is always important. Lost some important data by not backing up and sometime still repent for not doing so.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Feb 21, 2015)

WD doesn't make any rugged drive. There ASS is good. But quality for external drives is not that good.

Transend have the worst ASS. So, don't buy them. The only option for budget rugged drive is adata hd710. Its supposed to be waterproof as well. I haven't tested that though. 

Still I tested it by throwing from 4feet and not a scratch. I would recommend adata hd710. It's a bit pricier than WD or seagate. But, still worth the price.


----------

